# Bubinga Pix



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Found these pix of fig Bubinga.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

more


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

more pix


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW! I'm speechless. Thats one lucky lucky man!


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Where does wood like that come from?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Africa and South America.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> Africa and South America.


I thought they came from sea containers from big ships . . .. 

:boat: 

. . . . after sending your life savings to someone in New York. :huh:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

oh yea those are big babies!


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

no wonder hes smiling


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah the guy in the last 2 pics does look slightly familiar........


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't suppose he'd be interested in trading for some nice red oak, eh?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

It was Sold to Rockler............. there was an Article in the Newspaper today about it.........


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Matt135 from OLEAN...do you actually know that sob!!!!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep. I can say I Do........ I frequent Rocky's Shop.................He's even helped me a few times......


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

NICE:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: I gotta move!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah........ It's a Nice thing.... spend more time drooling in there.......


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

TexasTimbers:

I happened to follow the link you have above for the dovetail spline jig. Lo & behold, I have been using that jig for more then 15 years. I came across it at a tool show so long ago that I can't even remember where it was. I was so impressed with it that my wife bought it for me for Christmas. Guys, it is impressive. It will really brighten up any piece of woodworking. And not only will it be decrative, but actually functional as being a very strong joint. 
Just my two cents worth. I'm glad to finally find that it's getting known. I have a tilting router table that I would like to find the manufacture of if at all possible. I got that at a tool show also. It's made by caribau. I've tried to google, but to no avail.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey that's cool woodworks! You bought it from Larry, the inventor. 



woodworks said:


> . . . . I'm glad to finally find that it's getting known . . . . .


The reason it isn't in half the woodshops and garages in America is because he would never spend time trying to market it, other than going to maybe 2 wood shows a year and sell what jigs he had, and then take orders for more and spend the next 6 months filling them. 

If you remember him, you thought you were talking to John Wayne if you closed your eyes. He sounded just like him but with a Martha's Vineyard accent. It was spooky. He has the same exact drawl with some words to my ear, and then youd hear that New England dialect and think someone else was cutting into the conversation.

He was as good as gold, and gave us all a wonderful gem of a tool. I spent hours yakking at him about everything from woodworking to Icarus and Dacarus. On one hand he wanted everyone to have his cool little jig, and on the other he didn't like to do all the stuff to get it well known. He just like to stay in his basemant and make jigs, and make dynamite projects _with_ his jigs.

I called him one time because I wanted some ebony splines and I could buy them faster and cheaper from him than I could get more ebony wood and cut them myself. He was all in a huff. I said "What's the big deal Larry?" 

_"I let those woodworking magazine people do an article on me last month and my post box is full everyday! Cut your own splines!"_ :laughing:

It made him perturbed he was having to fill orders all day and couldn't do any woodworking! In a few days i got a big box of ebony splines in the mail. gratis. He was a jewel.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

a Martha's Vineyard accent

first I've heard of such a thing..


I'm interested how you would compare this too??

Is is some strong muttering or summit?


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

stuart said:


> a Martha's Vineyard accent
> 
> first I've heard of such a thing..
> 
> ...


Compare it to what??? It doesn't compare. It's a great tool to have in the shop. I don't want people to think I'm going overboard here, but I can't say enough about this tool. Of all the tools that get invented and sold out there, then just to sit on the shelf or hang on the wall, this one you actually use. It really is (imo), a fun tool to use, because of the outcome. I have been using it long enough that I can actually invision what it will look like like at the end. That is important to me because it helps so much to pick a pattern that will look good to the piece I'm making. I have found that using this jig, it cuts down on the time it takes to keep a piece in the clamps also. That's because of the tapered spline. As you drive it in, it tightens the joint. 
Well, I'll stop for now so on one thinks I'm being paid for this comercial.
Now a word from our sponsers.
Back to you good folks.:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Bubinga*

Man I love the look of that wood!


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> It was Sold to Rockler............. there was an Article in the Newspaper today about it.........


the April 2008 issue of Woodworkers Journal also has an article about that log. pretty interesting read. it is estimated that the one section bought will yield ~$200,000 worth of lumber. the section had to be milled in Germany before being shipped to the US. apparently Rocky Mehta was in Africa looking for woods and he heard about this once-in-a-lifetime tree. there were 4 20' long sections of the tree remaining to be sold. makes you wonder how big that tree really was. :smile:

i have some bubinga veneered MDF that i'm planning on building a table out of. i think i'll have to buy a board or two of this tree from Rockler to include in that table so i can attach the article and say that the table was made from this tree. :smile: the table's for my MIL, not resale so i won't 'really' be fibbing.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

well, I was talking about the "accent," not the tool, woodworks.

I've never heard of a Martha Vineyard accent.
I was wondering what it's suppose to sound like,

I know how Texans talk, Floridans speak and New Yorker style.
But not Martha Vineyard... ummmm... Maybe someone can do some accent wrassling with me, yar kno?


----------

